# REC- Baked Cavatelli



## crewsk (Feb 24, 2005)

This is half way to being TNT. It will be there as soon as we eat supper tonight! The only thing I did diffrently from the recipe was add mushrooms, I thought that addition would work nicely plus I was craving them.

Prep: 25 minutes
Bake: 30 minutes
Makes: 5-6 servings

7oz dried cavatelli or wagon wheel pasta(about 2 1/3C)
12oz uncooked Italian sausage links, sliced 1/2 inch thick, or lean ground beef(I used the sausage)
3/4C chopped onion(1 medium)
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 26oz jar pasta sauce
1C shredded mozerella cheese(4oz)
1/4tsp black pepper

1- Cook pasta acording to package directions. Drain; set aside

2- In a large skillet cook the sausage, onion, & garlic until sausage is brown(I added the mushrooms here); remove from skillet & drain.

3- In a large bowl stir together pasta sauce, 3/4C cheese, & the pepper. Add the cooked pasta & sausage mixture. Stir gently to combine. Spoon mixture into a 2 quart casserole dish.*

4- Bake covered in a 375F oven for 25-30 minutes or until nearly heated through. Uncover; sprinkle with remaining 1/4C cheese. Bake uncovered about 5 minutes more or until cheese is melted.

*Note: For individual portions, spoon mixture into 5 or 6(8-10oz) casseroles. Place casseroles on a large baking sheet. Cover casseroles with foil & bake for 15-20 minutes or until nearly heated through. Uncover & sprinkle with remaining 1/4C cheese & bake about 5 minutes more or until cheese is melted.

Recipe from New Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks good! I'm a sucker for pasta recipes. Thanks, Crewsk!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, the results are in & it can now be called TNT! It was really good! Damp, I'm the same way, especially when they are as easy as this one.


----------

